# Talking Dead wall art



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

So I watch the show the Walking Dead, after that the talk show about it comes on. I never watch it but noticed the "wall art" or wooden picture type thing, not really sure what it is actually called but thought it looks really cool and thought about eventually trying to make one. Just looking for some input on putting it together i guess. From the looks of it, it's mainly 2×2 blocks that vary in length and in the middle is a bunch of 1×1. It's basically a huge end grain cutting board haha, was thinking if i glue it up in sections it could work out but I'd say it'll be pretty heavy, do you think that would hold up or get it glued together and then put some type of backing on it, mdf or plywood perhaps with a boarder to cover it up and ad to the visual effect. How would you secure all of the blocks together? I'm snowed in so just thinking of ideas for when it finally gets warm here haha, but i think it would be pretty cool to do.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I've got no idea on where to start putting something like that together, but it would be very cool to make. Almost looks like it could be make out of tile as well, like a mosaic. Man that's also a kick a$$ coffee table.

The Walking Dead = Best show on TV


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

I would glue them down to a flat substrate of some kind - Plywood probably.

Not sure how they did it…but if it were me doing it. I would get my substrate and layout my image as a grid - think 8 bit characters like Nintendo. Then add my pieces - probably gluing them down and together.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That does look a lot like an end grain cutting board with all the individual pieces at different height. That almost seems like it would be much easier, the back side would have to be roughly at the same level, but certainly not finished to the level you would a cutting board, the front could prove to be somewhat difficult to glue up, but any minor gaps would be well hidden. I think I might try one too. The best part is you could us several very small scraps.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been looking at that thing for a couple seasons and wanting to make one.


----------



## deadartmaker (May 5, 2014)

I must start by saying be careful….those little blocks fly off a blade fast. I didn't feel safe until I put on a Chainsaw helmet with a mask. Very thankful for the mask.

I designed it by gluing different heights of 2×2 to a thin backing. Masonite if you must. It allowed for better adjustment of spacing when I was done. Before framing the entire thing flexed, so I could add or subtract more space between the blocks.

HEAVY? Yes….35 pounds worth
May I suggest a French Cleat to hang
It's also very big, I had an entire wall to dedicate to it

Check out the pictures at:

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Bubbletubes?ref=l2-shop-header-avatar


----------

